# Windows 7 Backup



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2009)

Anybody here using Windows 7?

I am trying to figure out the best way to use the backup feature. I have a 320GB HD on my laptop, which is about half full. I am backing up to a 1TB external drive.

It appears that the default backup settings for Windows 7 is to backup files and also do an image of the system disk. What I would like to do is to have incremental backups of the files, and only do the system disk on occasion.

Does W7's backup do incrementals?


----------



## Archlute (Jun 2, 2009)

What do you think of the difference between Windows Vista and 7, Fred? We can split this into a new thread if you think it warranted.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2009)

I really like W7. The interface is better, it runs smoother, and hibernates/sleeps/wakes faster.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 2, 2009)

I just installed W7 on my laptop and I really like. It is much faster and clean. I will likely use it on my main computer when it comes out.


----------



## Archlute (Jun 2, 2009)

But, does it have all the eye candy? 

Also, having never installed a new OS where a previous one existed, do you have to move all your hard drive info to a safe drive when overwriting the previous OS (in other words, do you have to completely reformat your hard drive), or do your non-OS folders remain safe during an install?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 2, 2009)

Archlute said:


> But, does it have all the eye candy?
> 
> Also, having never installed a new OS where a previous one existed, do you have to move all your hard drive info to a safe drive when overwriting the previous OS (in other words, do you have to completely reformat your hard drive), or do your non-OS folders remain safe during an install?



I did not format my drive but what it does is moves the old windows to a folder. Beyond that I am not sure.


----------

